
What is a good light two-way data binding JavaScript library? - roobine
Im looking for a light two-way databinding lib, like: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;grnadav&#x2F;databind - are there any good alternatives that I&#x27;ve missed?
======
Rannath
Might not be what you want, but I like mithril.js.

It's now my go-to solution for HTML-javascript projects. It allows rapid
prototyping and simple iteration is a way that most other solutions I've
experimented with just don't.

I suggest you play with a few and then choose. (And I do mean play. Make
something fun that'll keep your attention).

------
lollipop25
Not sure if you want to stick with that in the long run. As your project
grows, it will grow out of that simple requirement. It's almost always that
you need a more mature framework afterwards.

